

Ask HN: Is there any place like HackerDojo in NYC? - yolesaber


======
beagle3
I've never been to HackerDojo, so I can't really tell, but the following will
probably be relevant to you:

NYC Resistor (hackerspace; like noisebridge with less anarchy). Members only,
but open to the public most Thursday evenings (see "craft night" in their
calendar; read about it before showing up)

New Work City (shared work space, but with a lively community)

Alpha One Labs - hackerspace.

Hack Manhattan - hackerspace.

~~~
yolesaber
Thanks! I am planning on moving there soon (once I get a good position at a
startup) and these will be some great places to drop-in and get involved with
the tech scene!

